# Unforgotten Realms



## Lunaairis (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone here a big unforgotten realms watcher? Your not going to believe this but I've got an inside scoop of what Rob's up to.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 16, 2012)

This is now one of my favorite things to watch on Youtube.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 16, 2012)

I _could_ take thirty seconds to go look it up, but I'm a busy man! What is Unforgotten Realms?


----------



## Lunaairis (Aug 16, 2012)

Possibly the greatest animated webshow of all time. It follows these two boys as they play unforgotten realms (a parody of forgotten realms if it wasn't clear.) but it's no ordinary game once they find out there is another person playing.

Witty Wizard Forums - Witty Wizard to watch it, the episodes are not really longer then 10 minuets.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Robs been working on a game for the series


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 16, 2012)

Anything that parodies the ridiculousness that is FR works for me. I'm going to check it out!


----------

